# Success rate of chef?



## cityrock (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone know the success rate of Chefs. I don't think all become Executive Chef? 

Can someone shed some knowledge?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What do you man by success?

What do you mean by a "Chef"?

A cook is a cook, works with food. A Chef is a manager, works with staff, budgets, deadlines, menus, and planning.


----------



## travisbickle (Mar 13, 2006)

Foodpump pretty much put it in stright terms...I'm curious what your definition of "success" is. 

I know a couple of chefs that have nice houses and wives and cigar hobbies, and I know a chef that lives in a one room bedroom apartment with a cat; and a chef that has quit the restaurant business to carve out something on his own; I know one chef who worked soley for independent joints, then two years ago took a corp. gig...M-F...9-5, 'cause he wanted more time to make his family work. My point is, "successful", is a very broad descriptive. What do YOU mean by "successful"?


----------

